# 12th Annual Shrine Sportsmen Fishing Tournament Matagorda Tx June 18, 2016



## RudyTxDeer (May 5, 2008)

We will be giving away $10,000 cash plus other prizes. There will be a Captains meeting on Friday evening June 17, 2016 at the Matagorda Fireman's Hall. Dinner and refreshments will be served to all entered fishermen. Free t-shirts will also be distributed. If interested go to our web site to register or become a sponsor. <www.shrinesports.com>


----------



## RudyTxDeer (May 5, 2008)

*Weigh-in*

I have been asked where the weigh-In will take place this year. It will be at the Matagorda Harbor Pavilion on Saturday June 18, 2016. At least one member of your team must be in line no later than 3:00 PM. Also free refreshments and snacks will be available at weigh-in.


----------



## RudyTxDeer (May 5, 2008)

*Rods*

Great News! Redtail Rods will be giving the first place stringers in trout and redfish their custom rods. Also the Largest trout and largest slot redfish will receive a rod. These rods retail at a starting price of $225.00.


----------



## RudyTxDeer (May 5, 2008)

This is a reply to question about kayak fishermen. Yes, you can fish from a kayak. You can have up to a three man team and must fish in the same location, the same as wade fishermen.


----------



## RudyTxDeer (May 5, 2008)

*Dinner at Captains meeting*

The Matagorda Volunteer Fire Department will be serving a Bar-B-Que dinner with all the trimmings on Friday June,17th at 7:00 PM at the Captains meeting. The dinner, beer and drinks are free to all fishermen entered in the Tournament, guests $10.00. All entries will also receive a t-shirt.


----------



## RudyTxDeer (May 5, 2008)

*Tournament Deadline*

If you haven't entered yet it's not too late. You can still enter on line or at the Captains meeting Friday evening. The meeting will take place at the Fireman's Hall in Matagorda. Doors open at 6:00 PM with dinner served starting at 7:00 PM. As we have said before you can fish anywhere on the Texas coast, as long as you are in line to weigh-in no later than 3:00 PM Saturday. Hope to see you there.


----------

